

Building a JIT compiler for PHP in 2 days - pufuwozu
http://llvm.org/devmtg/2008-08/Lopes_PHP-JIT-InTwoDays.pdf

======
pbiggar
There is a video that goes with this too.

~~~
pufuwozu
Part 1:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F970UlRsTBY>

